# God of War: Ascension  - Discussion



## Sarath (Apr 19, 2012)

God of War: Ascension

*www.facebook.com/PlayStation

*ps3media.ign.com/ps3/image/article/122/1223275/santa-monica-studios-project-untitled-20120418074923525-000.jpg

Name: God of War:Ascension
Developer: Sony Santa Monica
Release Date: TBA
Platform: PS3

Latest:

Multiplayer gameplay:
[YOUTUBE]yUHtt9sUtw4[/YOUTUBE]

Teaser: 
[YOUTUBE]1TWl0FhCi34[/YOUTUBE]​
The much awaited game has finally come to the respite of many gamers. This one is going to be epic! 

Days officially count backwards from today... Rumoured Sept / Dec 2012 release


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 19, 2012)

O Teri!


----------



## abhidev (Apr 19, 2012)

sadly not for pc....but awesome!!!!


----------



## vickybat (Apr 19, 2012)

So this was that rumored Gow 4 that's shown in various sites. Is it a sequel or a prequel of previous titles?

This ign article shows that it could be a prequel to all current God of war games.

*link*


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 19, 2012)

Hell yeah!!!!!
"the gods will pays for this"-Again
    







but,assuming this a prequel should'nt this be released for VITA


----------



## Sarath (Apr 19, 2012)

There aren't enough Gods for Kratos to kill


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 19, 2012)

i've acquired enlightenment after the god of war has returned
after petty treasure hunters, anti-alien guerillas,electrified courier boys and HD'ed oldies
XBOX 360 IS SH*T
LONG LIVE PS3!!!!!!!!
and one more thing


Spoiler



"my mom will pay for that(PS3)!!!"


----------



## gameranand (Apr 20, 2012)

Sarath said:


> There aren't enough Gods for Kratos to kill



Thats why we are going back instead of forward.


----------



## abhidev (Apr 20, 2012)

this one is going to be before he became the God of war....this time probably the gameplay will be new as he won't be having all his powers....as it is said that he will shown leading the spartan army.


----------



## Sarath (Apr 20, 2012)

Whatever it be, to be the only second GoW made for the PS3, that too years after the last instalment, this one is going to be epic. 

Whatever be the time line, this will be interested. Santa monica can guarantee that much.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 20, 2012)

i did'nt realise one thing, no Ares=no Blades of _abxy_
so i dont know how this game will be(SM better make it good)


----------



## sungmas (Apr 21, 2012)

:O, Its exclusively for PS3. Looks so good. i want to play it.
When is it coming?


_______________
All life is an experiment. The more experiments you make the better.


----------



## Sarath (Apr 21, 2012)

The launch date is still a speculation. Keep checking their Blog or IGN like sites for news


----------



## Aerrow (Apr 23, 2012)

This is gonna be epic and different...

The gameplay is gonna be different in a revolutionary way... there might be a few haters... I suppose Kratos wud be using normal weapons that humans use.. like swords, spears etc. coz the game is about how he came to be the guy we have all loved since GOW1...

I welcome the change if it does come.. hell, i will play it even if he is dressed in a corset... been waiting too long for this... tooo long...


----------



## abhidev (Apr 23, 2012)

maybe the game would start from his childhood and so on....its gonna be awesome!!!!


----------



## Aerrow (Apr 23, 2012)

^

Theres one game in GOW series that goes thru Kratos' life as a kid... some of it.. so, i dont think they will focus on that... I am more certain on the Spartan warrior aspect..


----------



## abhidev (Apr 23, 2012)

Aerrow said:


> ^
> 
> Theres one game in GOW series that goes thru Kratos' life as a kid... some of it.. so, i dont think they will focus on that... I am more certain on the Spartan warrior aspect..



did the game actually let you play as child Kratos??? Well whatever it is the game is gonna be simply awesome!!!!


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 23, 2012)

abhidev said:


> did the game actually let you play as child Kratos??? Well whatever it is the game is gonna be simply awesome!!!!



Ghost of Sparta for PSP: 



Spoiler



there was this flashback mini game thing where you are  playing kid kratos whose dueling his brother Deimos in a spear and shield  sparing session


----------



## abhidev (Apr 23, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Ghost of Sparta for PSP:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



woah...thats cool


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 23, 2012)

GOW ascension should have a spear and shield weapon if not blades of _abxy_. spear n shield are classic spartan weapons
kratos should also have a good kicking move.................
*Persians invade Sparta*
*persian king* vs *Kratos*
*Persian King* : surrender and your life will be spared.
*Kratos* : NEVER!!!
*Persian King*  : this is madness,Blasphemy!!
_you should be smart enough to know what comes next_  else read spoiler


Spoiler



*Kratos* : *Madness?THIS IS SPARTAAAAAAAA!!!!!*  
*kicks Persian King in the scrotum**Persian king falls off from cliff into the sea*


----------



## Aerrow (Apr 25, 2012)

abhidev said:


> did the game actually let you play as child Kratos??? Well whatever it is the game is gonna be simply awesome!!!!



yeah.. a little while... so, i dont think they will follow that route.. I am also routing for the spartan warrior era....


----------



## godofwar (Apr 27, 2012)

The first was good. The second was ok. The third was epic with its graphics.! Although, way too much violence and gore was included. I still really feel that the first part is the best for gameplay.! Especially the Minotaur boss fight.! Not sure what they are going to do with 'Ascension'.


----------



## Sarath (Apr 28, 2012)

Even I like the first more. Especially the sight of Pandoras temple on a Titan, wow!

3 was good but the Gods died too easy. 

2 has completely escaped my memory.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 28, 2012)

^ All three were epic IMO.  

Anything Kratos is Epic.Period.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 28, 2012)

stuff that should return in Ascension(assuming game is based when kratos was a general in the spartan army)

if no blades of chaos then this makes perfect sense :Arms of Sparta(kratos' weapons while he was a general in the spartan army,featured in God of War:Ghost Of Sparta and my favourite wep in that game)
_Those kinds_ of *mini-games* (and i'm not talking about QTE's)Kratos has a wife(alive hopefully).you get the point
Magic/Spells : Kratos was a greek god's B@$t@rd,He should have atleast some lightning powers.........


----------



## Sarath (Apr 28, 2012)

His wife and kid will most likely be dead. If they were alive, he would have no ashes on him, which would make it look normal. No one wants a normal looking Kratos. 

Since he is a demi God, he will be powerful as hell no matter which arc we are looking at. I don't think they can take out the blades of chaos. They are iconic of the game. Might be something similar. Can't speculate but the trailer did show he had them.


----------



## godofwar (Apr 29, 2012)

Sarath said:


> Even I like the first more. Especially the sight of Pandoras temple on a Titan, wow!
> 
> 3 was good but the Gods died too easy.
> 
> 2 has completely escaped my memory.



I really would have liked it, if they had created more 'gods' for us to kill in the third installment.


----------



## abhidev (Apr 29, 2012)

Maybe the gods he has killed has relatives to take the revenge


----------



## Sarath (Apr 30, 2012)

Check this out 

God of War Ascension - Multiplayer Gameplay - HD 720p - YouTube

OP updated

[YOUTUBE]yUHtt9sUtw4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 1, 2012)

Sarath said:


> His wife and kid will most likely be dead. If they were alive, he would have no ashes on him, which would make it look normal. No one wants a normal looking Kratos.
> 
> Since he is a demi God, he will be powerful as hell no matter which arc we are looking at. I don't think they can take out the blades of chaos. They are iconic of the game. Might be something similar. Can't speculate but the trailer did show he had them.



dude, looks like SM partially spilled water on your hopes : gamespot article on MP gamelay
*qoutes from article*
my reactions in italics


> as the game takes place prior to the events of the console trilogy, his body appeared bronzed, rather than ashen white, not yet carrying the shameful mark of his slain family(_so we will see wife mini-game after all,_  ).





> As the camera panned around to show us the scene, he pulled on a large helmet to protect his skull. He's not yet a god, and the security it affords was an early indication of his frailty


.


> The action kicked off immediately as a small Cyclops burst through a corridor doorway. With no Blades of Chaos(_wtf?_) with which to lash out and grab our target, we rushed forward with a huge, ornate sword in hand
> (_a la War from Darksiders_)




*Single Player *




> As a result, Sony has given-out some tidbits that should satiate the hungry fan for the time being. "God of War: Ascension is a prequel that will show Kratos' emotional path of redemption, while detailing the rise of his rage to break free from Ares' bond," Sony notes, telling us a bit about what little we already knew.
> However, more detail is later given. "Six months after being tricked into killing his wife and child, a younger Kratos is sentenced to a life of madness with the Furies, caged in a titan sized prison for the living damned. Fighting insanity, his will is tested to the limit as he seeks to break his bond and gain the clarity to seek revenge on Ares for his part in the death of his family. Armed with double-chained blades, Kratos must take on mythology's darkest creatures while solving intricate puzzles throughout his merciless quest for redemption."


source


----------



## Sarath (May 1, 2012)

Yeah that was the first thing I noticed, he is just a human now and doesn't have the blades. Well quite a refresh then. I feel bad for the cyclopes though. 

BTW we should keep in mind that he is still a demi-God, son of Zues, although Kratos doesn't know it himself.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 6, 2012)

*[NEWS]*
*God Of War : Ascension E3 2012 gameplay trailer and release date announced*
*release date *: March 13 2013


> The E3 gameplay footage can be seen below, and despite being a prequel, it’s clearly still classic Kratos as he slaughters some goat-like foes(_satyrs you dumbass_) with ease, and uses new, telekinetic, or time-bending abilities to proceed, and continues to fight a giant kraken, and a rather irritated elephant warrior(_will it be called G@np@ti? that looks like an indian elephant_   ). The footage ends in suitably spectacular fashion, and the whole sequence demonstrates the GoW series ability to flow from one epic situation to the next with ease, creating an experience that few other games outside of Uncharted have been able to match


.



> A live-demo of God of War: Ascension's single-player campaign gave us a look at Kratos' new combat stylings, which looks to be faster, typically violent, and filled with experience orbs. *Kratos can now manipulate the environment to create usable platforms from wreckage, pick up weapons on the ground (or in the backs of corpses) for use against enemies, and rewind time.*
> 
> Camera angles tighten as Kratos clobbers enemies, and widens to present the grand scope of certain settings. *He can now slam the ground for a devastating area-of-effect attack*. Kratos climbs, kills, and kicks elephant-man mini-boss ass as expected.


source
Source
*E3 gameplay trailer*

[YOUTUBE]<iframe width="640" height="360" src="*www.youtube.com/embed/zIk_Ja2XPyQ" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>[/YOUTUBE]
God of War Ascension E3 2012 Live Demo Gameplay HD 720p (Stream) - YouTube
 *God Of War : Ascension Collector's Edition detailed at E3* 


> Sony has lifted the lid on a sumptuous God of War: Ascension Collector’s Edition pack.
> 
> *Set to retail for a rather wallet-draining sum of $79.99, this special bundle will feature a steelbook case, the official GoW: Ascension soundtrack, a PS3 dynamic theme & PSN avatar pack, double XP points for multiplayer, plus a DLC pass to gain access to future post-launch content at no extra cost.
> *
> ...


source
Oh, please God, GoW : ascension PS3 bundle GoW : ascension PS3 bundle GoW : ascension PS3 bundle GoW : ascension PS3 bundle GoW : ascension PS3 bundle GoW : ascension PS3 bundle GoW : ascension PS3 bundle  GoW : ascension PS3 bundle......................

with the release of this game Nate will surely have to suck Kratos' Godly D!ck


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 6, 2012)

Elephant mutant.

Something tells me that this game will have a very hard time releasing in India. Religious politics


----------



## quan chi (Jun 6, 2012)

Not at all impressed.Cant understand a thing here.Some People who have finished gow3 may agree with me.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 6, 2012)

The story is about the journey of Kratos before he was Ghost of Sparta. Technically this game will be first game in chronological in order.


----------



## abhidev (Jun 6, 2012)

vamsi_krishna said:


> The story is about the journey of Kratos before he was Ghost of Sparta. Technically this game will be first game in chronological in order.



I expected him to be a younger version of Kratos...


----------



## quan chi (Jun 6, 2012)

exactly thats the problem then how he still has that blade of chaos.Then what was God of War: Chains of Olympus.
(Though i havent played chains of olympus yet)


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 6, 2012)

I guess they will explain that in the game.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 6, 2012)

this should explain why he still has the BoC.and why is he is still Porcelain White(if he was in some other color,Bikers would have protested in font of santa-monica


> “Set in the realm of Greek mythology, God of War: Ascension is an epic adventure that allows players to take on the climactic role of the ex-Spartan warrior Kratos as he finds a way to break the blood oath that binds him to the god, Ares. *Six months after being tricked into killing his wife and child*
> (A$$holes.
> for a change,i wish we could play the mini-game  with Kratos' wife,but alas shes not alive ), *a younger Kratos is sentenced to a life of madness with the Furies*(Hades' 3 special bat-winged hags  to torture his "favourite" souls), *caged in a titan sized prison for the living damned*(Hades is a B!tch). Fighting insanity, his will is tested to the limit as he seeks to break his bond and gain the clarity to seek revenge on Ares for his part in the death of his family. Armed with double-chained blades(Blades of chaos,stop converting weapons names to n00b-speak, Sony.), Kratos must take on mythology's darkest creatures while solving intricate puzzles throughout his merciless quest for redemption.”


source
my reaction in Blue


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 10, 2012)

the same "plot" in the official site


> God of War: Ascension™
> BEFORE HE WAS A GOD, HE WAS A MAN
> 
> Vengeance is born in the fires of betrayal in this prequel to the best-selling God of War® franchise. *Six months have passed since Kratos stood over the bodies of his wife and child, his hands stained with their blood - tricked by Ares into murdering the only people he ever loved.* Swearing to avenge them, Kratos broke the blood oath that bound him to Ares, but oaths to Olympus are not so easily broken...
> ...


God of War: Ascension? Teaser


*blog.godofwar.com/wp/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/KratosVsHulk-960x849.jpg
who will win?
we all know Kratos' ability to kill things way larger than him :wink


----------

